# Update on doe with swollen face and hair loss 12/21/11



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

[/quote]

Here's an update on the mousie in the bottom left hand corner of the pic shown above. I moved these girls to the other end of the house, which is kept at a much lower temperature. They have all done well, and the one with the swollen face looks to have recovered quite nicely.

I wondered whether the cooler temp may have had a positive effect in helping her recover. I presume that it was ringworm, and decided not to try to treat her, as it was on the head, which is always a difficult area to apply any medication. She began to improve in about four or five days, and appears to have recovered. Even more importantly, the other does never caught whatever it was.

Does anyone else have an opinion on this? One wonders if keeping mousies at a higher temp, say 74F or above, may increase the chance of infection with ringworm or other diseases. It seems to make sense to me that this may be the case.

These girls are still in quarantine for the time being as I know that ringworm is a very persistent microorganism. I'll probably give them another couple of weeks before they get to rejoin the rest of the herd.


----------

